# hey....... i got kuhli pics :)



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

but first can somebody tell me how to use the tool bar above the part when your replying? i wanna find a way to upload pics from my computer!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Kuhli photos!!!! I love kuhlis!

You need to click the "insert image" button...and then insert the link to where your photo is hosted. In other words, you can't upload the photo here but rather you need to host the photo somewhere else like photobucket.com. I'm sure someone else can explain it better if that doesn't help hehe.


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

photo bucket requires u to do the same... man the internet stinks!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Photobucket will let you upload your picture to their site. Then on this site, you link to it there.


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

lost my password to photo bucket.. got any alternative options?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

go to photobucket and click on the "forgot your username or password?"


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

ok here's a link http://s173.com/photobucket/albums/w63/kuhliloach/


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

why does'nt the link work?


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

from here go to the right and it will let u flip through the album!


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

nice kuhli, i have one about 3" they are getting pretty rare nowadays, btw on photobucket if you post the


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks!


:rip: my hillstream loach died awhile ago!


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope mine doesnt get that big.


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

pretty, for future you can just post the img code like this


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice pic - big for a khuli.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice kuhli, hes all lucky and fat =D



> nice kuhli, i have one about 3" they are getting pretty rare nowadays, btw on photobucket if you post the code then the pic will show up in the text box[/QUOTE]
> 
> k-dawg, come to HK. Theres 4 whole crossroad-linked streets and about 40% stock kuhlis at low prices- $20HKD for 5 loaches (divide by 7 to get that in US dollars) Most tetras and danios go for $10 HKD for 10 fish. =)


----------



## Benty (Sep 14, 2007)

AWE! Kuhli's rock! You have a little hippo there! They are nearly impossible to find here. Most people at petshops and even a few breeders I know have no idea what they are. *shakes head*


----------



## Jean-Jeanie (Sep 16, 2007)

When posting a reply there is an icon that looks like a mountain and a sun, you can also just click that then browse your files for the pic and upload it that way.....hope this helps


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats a wonderful pics. Looking gr8.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I know this is a very old thread, but it was on the main page of pictures, so I figured it wasnt that bad.

That kuhli looks great, but how long does it take for a kuhli to get that big, and what are the optimal parameters to grow them that big? Foodwise, water temp, etc.


----------

